# Looking for D20 anything in Newnan, GA area



## peteyfrogboy (May 15, 2005)

I've recently moved to Grantville, and need to find a new group to roll dice with. I'm up for pretty much anything D20.


----------



## diaglo (May 16, 2005)

see if you can get a hold of Timm Booker. http://groups.msn.com/Timm/links.msnw


----------

